# Building a fivestring bass



## flo (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi folks, I've started to build my first bassguitar yesterday. Have done some guitars before but my experience with basses is very limited, only one repairjob yet. 

I'm planning these specs:
5 strings
maple / walnut neck, 5 piece, bolt on
ash body with 5 walnut stripes
long scale, 889mm (35")

Haven't decided upon the shape yet, I don't want to copy too much from others... I simply want it to become sexy as hell ! Ooh yeah!

I think that I'm somehow gonna use the number 5 as a main theme... you know 5 strings, 5 piece neck, 5 stripes... maybe 25 frets? 24 + zero? 

Not sure about the fretboard yet, it's gonna be dark, but I don't know what to take really. Maybe padouk (ok it's not dark but red) or rosewood. 

Since I have no clue about bass mics I ask you guys what you would recommend? I don't want to spend too much on pups, and I'm looking for a bright slap-friendly sound. Single-coils maybe? Active? Passive? 
If anyone has experience with these things I'd be very happy for advice

Scetches will follow, and pics of the working process, bt you'll have to be patient, it's gonna take time...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 10, 2009)

seriously, try Q-tuners for pickups. hi-fi pickups that translate the sound of the actual instrument really well. Knuckle Guitar Works (knuckle_head on the forum) removed piezo pickups from his instruments, because the Q-tuner left them redundant. it´s that clean.

other than that, there are bartolinis and EMGs, but i don´t have too much experience with those to be honest. the Q-tuner pickups (google it. you buy the pickups from their site) are made in the netherlands too, so it´s really close to you.

if you´re using Q-tuners, you need a narrower string spacing for the 5 string pickups. if you want a normal wide string spacing, you´ll need the 6 string model for the bridge pickup (they see the strings from a narrow "window" unlike the wide field from most pickups).

nice choise of scale length. 35" scale is good for low B. i´m getting a 40" scale one myself, but i´m also certified insane


----------



## flo (Oct 10, 2009)

Thx Dude, I've read about them and found their homeage. They are amongst the coolest looking units out there, but I forgot them... They sound good? I'll get some 

I've noticed your insanity, but you're from Norway that explains something (if not all) 
Takk!


----------



## flo (Oct 10, 2009)

OK thanks for not posting "This thread is worthless without pics!"

I know I know...

Here is the neck so far, and a ROUGH design scetch (one of maybe 30...) (by hand since I suck at photoshop).

Nothing is fixed yet, especially the upper horn and the headstock, only to give you an idea... And it's most propably not going to be purple, I guess it will be only oiled and waxed.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 10, 2009)

that looks like it´s going to be awesome!


----------



## flo (Oct 10, 2009)

Have been reading the Q-Tuners homepage for an hour now, I'm brainwashed completely 

Fretboard fretboard fretboard...fretboard? Maybe in the style of my eightstring...LEDs...mmmm... both?


----------



## Waelstrum (Oct 10, 2009)

I love how 24 + 0 = 25.


----------



## flo (Oct 12, 2009)

Waelstrum said:


> I love how 24 + 0 = 25.



That's guitar math you know?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 12, 2009)

Waelstrum said:


> I love how 24 + 0 = 25.



I'm fairly certain he means to use a "zero fret". Right?


----------



## flo (Oct 12, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm fairly certain he means to use a "zero fret". Right?



Yep.


----------



## SD83 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice design, reminds me of Ritter Basses. And the 5-main theme sounds like a cool idea to me 
I just had a look at the Q-tuners page... that bass samples don't even sound like a bass at all to me. But as you want a bright sound...


----------



## flo (Oct 12, 2009)

It's true that the design is inspired by Ritter, but this is only a very rough sketch. I'm going to change it alot and try to find my own style, I only need a staring point to go from and experiment a little. You've definetly found a style of your own Stefan, congrats


----------



## flo (Oct 16, 2009)

News from the building process:

the Body has been glued together, a combination of six pieces of hard ash and five walnut-stripes.

the neck has been glued and plained

and I have decided on the fingerboard, it's going to be this padouk-board (natural bicolour)

finally, I've calculated the fret positions with open office.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 16, 2009)

For bass guitars, I've always been a huge fan of Lane Poor pickups (sadly no longer available) and Bartolini's (dual coils) and a few folks' active electronics. While these are not inexpensive solutions, the Bartolini's are a bit more common/available. 

After posting this, I see Morten choking on whatever it was that he was eating followed closely by spitting out anything he was drinking all over his keyboard and/or monitor.  

Haven't honestly tried out Q-Tuners in a bass, yet so I really can't speak to their abilities therein. On a 7-string guitar they are beyond phenomenal!!!

Love the zero fret, too. I'd also recommend going Stainless Steel for the frets, but that might be a bit too pushy on my part.


----------



## flo (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks, Lee, all advice is very welcome. Poor Morten :/

What's the advantage with stainless steel frets? I've heard that they are very durable, but hard(er) to install.

Does by the way anyone know where to get a fretpress from? Steward MacDonald for shure... anywhere in Europe maybe?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 17, 2009)

*cough hark choke*

i don´t think i got what i was supposed to choke for, but there ya go 
i was actually eating pizza while reading that 

stainless steel frets will remain smooth on the surface for much longer, and they´ll last much longer due to not wearing out. they are much harder than nickel, so installing them will take longer. people say they have a brighter sound, too.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 17, 2009)

flo said:


> Does by the way anyone know where to get a fretpress from? Steward MacDonald for shure... anywhere in Europe maybe?



I hate fret pressing, i'm more accurate with a hammer...

However a collegue luthier did build his very own fret press, he simply went to the hardware store and bought a bottle kork press, then modified the end to accomodate a fret press caul....

Actually the stewmac one is a smart way of modifying a drill press....


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 17, 2009)

the stew mac fret press inserts are only like 5 bux each, so i bought a couple of them and made my own caul that i use in my drill press, just a hunk of steel with a slot in it for the inserts....


----------



## flo (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks to Morten, Patrick and Andrew.

I'll try the thing with modifying a drill press.

Have had a hard time installing frets the past couple of times (using a hammer), it's the most frusrtating part of guitar building for me. I think that I'm gonna build a few fretboards only to get better at it... and I'll ask Jens Ritter how he does the fretwork. Maybe I'll find a good book on this subject, I really want to learn it.


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 17, 2009)

flo said:


> Thanks to Morten, Patrick and Andrew.
> 
> I'll try the thing with modifying a drill press.
> 
> Have had a hard time installing frets the past couple of times (using a hammer), it's the most frusrtating part of guitar building for me. I think that I'm gonna build a few fretboards only to get better at it... and I'll ask Jens Ritter how he does the fretwork. Maybe I'll find a good book on this subject, I really want to learn it.


 

no problem,

the melvyn hiscok book has a bit about fretting in it...

but there is a fretting book and a few dvds by dan erlewine that you should be able to get through stew mac...
i have the dvds, good watch....


i agree that fretting is the most frustrating bit... lol


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 17, 2009)

SD83 said:


> I just had a look at the Q-tuners page... that bass samples don't even sound like a bass at all to me. But as you want a bright sound...



Yeah the bass demos have received complaints before because the guy played nothing but harmonics and people went *No one plays like that!!! how are we supposed to get an idea for our sound!?*


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 17, 2009)

LOL! Morten is being kind in not remembering a few past comments concerning active electronics and active pickups...  

Morten is very correct about his description of some of the properties of going stainless steel. They are much more difficult to cut and finish, but they are well worth it in longevity. Sound-wise, I've found that they help out in increasing higher midrange frequencies. Harmonics are really going to jump out for you, too.


----------



## flo (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks to you Lee again for the useful advice 

I'm still thinking a lot about the bodyshape... lots of sketches on my desk, but I think that I need to get some inspiration from somewhere else, you know, I can't come up with a great and unique bass design by staring on other basses or drawing the same bass over and over.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 18, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> LOL! Morten is being kind in not remembering a few past comments concerning active electronics and active pickups...



seriously, what am i forgetting here?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 19, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> seriously, what am i forgetting here?



Just an old conversation concerning going with active pickups and electronics vs. passives. You stated that you didn't care for the active side of things.  That's all. Pardon the hijacking... We return you to your previously schedualed thread still in progress. 

Love the body shape ideas.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 19, 2009)

aaaaah 

well, i don´t 

i don´t hate it, but it´s not my first choise. actives are totally ok for bass though, that´s a different thing altogether


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 19, 2009)

flo said:


> Thanks to you Lee again for the useful advice
> 
> I'm still thinking a lot about the bodyshape... lots of sketches on my desk, but I think that I need to get some inspiration from somewhere else, you know, I can't come up with a great and unique bass design by staring on other basses or drawing the same bass over and over.


 

if you cant decide on one, why not combine them 













(i like skinny waists)


----------



## flo (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks, Andrew!

Cool one... yes, you see that I'm into skinny waists as well, it makes the body so sexy imo. As we are at the subject, I'll take some pics of a good friend tomorrow (hopefully), she's a model and will (hopefully) help me to find the right curves. If that won't help, nothing will.


----------



## flo (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's a new pic of the body so far. In case you're wondering, I've put some wax on small area on the right side to check how it looks, that's why it's darker there.

I'm thinking about having only one humbucker now and building in a series/parallel miniswitch. Not sure jet.


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2009)

Jeez, you've got a planer/thickness sander that can handle a piece that wide?


----------



## flo (Oct 20, 2009)

Randy said:


> Jeez, you've got a planer/thickness sander that can handle a piece that wide?



I wish I had... no, I'm using an electric handplaner wich is some 7 cm wide I think., do some rough planing and then sand by hand.


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 20, 2009)

flo said:


> I wish I had... no, I'm using an electric handplaner wich is some 7 cm wide I think., do dome rough planing and then sand by hand.


 
oh i feel your pain....

i do a majority of my planing with this big old plane (my baby) -











and this one






i love my hand tools


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 20, 2009)

Andrew,

Love that someone here uses a western hand planer! Have you ever tried one of the Japanese ones? 

============

Flo,

Impressive work with that electric, please, keep the pictures of your progress up!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 20, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Love that someone here uses a western hand planer! Have you ever tried one of the Japanese ones?
> 
> ============


 

i would like to get my hands on some japanee hand tools (i prefer old stuff, second hand, vintage)

but over here all that stuff sells for alot of $$$ and is snatched up by collectors before i can blink... lol


anyways i shouldnt jack this guys thread haha


----------



## flo (Oct 21, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Love that someone here uses a western hand planer! Have you ever tried one of the Japanese ones?



Yes, I've used one a bit, the major difference is that you drag it instead of pulling. I's a matter of taste, but I feel the japanese ones are more accurate.

I've also been using a plane like you Andrew before I got my electric one recently... Hard, but honest work love them. I've found it at the attic, the guy who's been living in this house before has been a carpenter.

Ah, and pleeeease feel free to talk about tools in this thread!



phaeded0ut said:


> Flo,
> 
> Impressive work with that electric, please, keep the pictures of your progress up!



Thanks!

Sure I will!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 21, 2009)

flo said:


> Yes, I've used one a bit, the major difference is that you drag it instead of pulling. I's a matter of taste, but I feel the japanese ones are more accurate.
> 
> I've also been using a plane like you Andrew before I got my electric one recently... Hard, but honest work love them. I've found it at the attic, the guy who's been living in this house before has been a carpenter.
> 
> ...


 
i do have an electric plane too... but i feel that it isnt as accurate
plus its loud and annoying 

i wouldnt mind getting one of the pull type planes...
i saw them in a youtube video of a guitar factory using them to plane necks flat on acoustic guitars...

speaking of planes....

you guys using spoke shaves to shape your necks?


----------



## flo (Oct 21, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> i do have an electric plane too... but i feel that it isnt as accurate
> plus its loud and annoying



That's right, electric hand planes aren't that accurate... But fast
Then I use oldscool tools for the final surface (=sandpaper)



Andrew_B said:


> i do have an electric plane too... but i feel that it isnt as accurate
> 
> 
> you guys using spoke shaves to shape your necks?




Wish I had one (again...) 
I've tried with a beltsander, file, draw blade (my favourite tool of all by the way), rotating round sanders that I don't know the name of in any language (fast but little accurate)...


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 21, 2009)

flo said:


> Wish I had one (again...)
> I've tried with a beltsander, file, draw blade (my favourite tool of all by the way), rorating round sanders that I don't know the name of in any language (fast but little accurate)...


 

i love my spoke shaves.... so fun to use...

i need a draw knife... they look real good...

rotating round sander = spindle sander? drum sander

i have one of those that goes in my drill press... i dont like it...


----------



## flo (Oct 21, 2009)

^Yes, I meant a drum sander. Thanks for teaching me carpenter-english 

Work is proceeding slowly... Have been working on the fretboard today, leveling it (with the electric plane + sanding  )

Then I marked the fretslots, using open office to calculate the positions and a calliper + ruler.


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 22, 2009)

i love that fretboard wood... 

is this one a fan fret?


----------



## flo (Oct 23, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> i love that fretboard wood...
> 
> is this one a fan fret?



Thx! It's a padouk board with heart wood (red) and sap wood (light) visible, in a nice natural curve.

The frets are not fanned, scale length is 35" (889 mm)


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 24, 2009)

i like it...

now... more building please


----------



## flo (Nov 15, 2009)

fretboard update.

Plus I have contacted Erno from Q-Tuners and will order the pups next week.

The headstock design is also completed, the only missing thing now is the 
bodyshape... I have to wait until the inspiration returns.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 15, 2009)

That fretboard is insane ampunts of sexy! I love streaky fretboards like that!


----------



## Schotter (Nov 15, 2009)

pretty cool master flo 
As long as you wait for the inspiration, you can go on building mine


----------



## flo (Nov 16, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> That fretboard is insane ampunts of sexy! I love streaky fretboards like that!



Hehe thanks man! It's actually a piece of wastewood that I've found in a container... some people throw away pure gold



Schotter said:


> pretty cool master flo
> As long as you wait for the inspiration, you can go on building mine



XD thanks! Yes, your guitar is in progress! But it's a very slow process, since my studies leave me with very little time on the weekends... I'd rather build your monster


----------



## flo (Nov 22, 2009)

It suxx to have such little time for building, but as a fulltime Student, what can I do...

Anyway, today was building time, I routed the trust-road and cut the neck... and lucky me, I can use the negative, it's big enough for another bass or guitar

Ah, @ schotter (since you'll be reading this): I gave your Ebony stripe to a real carpenter today so he will plan it professionally. It's going to be a bit thinner than expected, but still 2 cm, wasn't possible to make thicker with my tools :/


----------



## SD83 (Nov 22, 2009)

flo said:


> Hehe thanks man! It's actually a piece of wastewood that I've found in a container... some people throw away pure gold



Wastewood? What kind of container do I have to look for to find that kind of waste?  I totally agree with MF_Kitten!
Two nice neck blanks, too


----------



## flo (Nov 22, 2009)

SD83 said:


> Wastewood? What kind of container do I have to look for to find that kind of waste?  I totally agree with MF_Kitten!
> Two nice neck blanks, too



Thanks Stefan!

The board... some pallets are made of tropical wood, some unfortunately are made of endengered species and everything from the rainforest... well they're used once and not recycled then. I hate this... 
But anyway, you can actually go to a lot of factories, the cheap pallets are made of any wood, and if you're lucky, you can find some tropical wood, I know carpenters who've found mahogany and stuff, or padouk like I have, also some super-heavy hardwoods that I don't know the names of...


----------



## flo (Nov 28, 2009)

Update:

Have been working on the neck a little...

the neck pocket is not routed yet, and the headstock isn't cut out, only photoshopped a little.


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 11, 2009)

looking sweet man...

i forgot about this thread lol 

still indecided on the body shape?


----------



## flo (Dec 11, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> looking sweet man...
> 
> i forgot about this thread lol
> 
> still indecided on the body shape?



Thanks! 
Everything but the upper horn is decided. University (and sometimes girlfriend) is taking all my time right now, so I'm not building on it right now...good things sometimes take some time.


----------



## flo (Mar 10, 2010)

Some updates 
you see, I've made a decision for the body shape, opinions?
EDIT: didn't work to upload pics, I'll try again...


----------



## flo (Mar 10, 2010)

...there!


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 10, 2010)

FLo you are the bestest.


----------



## flo (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Durero (Mar 10, 2010)

Interesting & unique. I like your style.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 10, 2010)

you are getting better and better in your builds, awesome man, I love your personal style.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 11, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1891593 said:


> you are getting better and better in your builds, awesome man, I love your personal style.



 Me too. Can't wait to see more progress pics


----------



## flo (Aug 11, 2010)

It's been a long time...
I've been building on Schotters 8-String Kelly in the meantime, it's my first custum order and therefore of cause priority number 1 
thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ly-custombuild-phase-1-making-the-plan-3.html

But since we're waiting for pickups I've been taking care of this little baby instead, it's been screaming for some attention 

Schotter has inspired me to do a special finish on this bass: I'm brushing the sanded body with a steel brush, a tecnique that has become popular to give parquet basements an aged look, we thought about treating his kelly like this but it didn't work well on mahogany. But on ash it looks great, it does cool things to the grain, I'll shoot some closeups soon.
You feel the structure of the wood when you touch it


----------



## flo (Aug 14, 2010)

New pics!

I hope that one can see the "brushed" look of the ash body.










































The neck pocket is so tight that I can lift the body with the neck without having the neck bolted on


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 14, 2010)

Very Ritter-y, in terms of shape, headstock design, and number of neck bolts used.

Not my thing visually, but it looks well-designed and solid.


----------



## SD83 (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't really like the striped look of the body, but shape and all, it looks great!


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 15, 2010)

When I first saw the horns I thought of Bee basses, but the upper horns are more... exaggerated.

What made you decide on that many bolts? Is it heavy?


----------



## Waelstrum (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, I haven't checked on this thread in ages (back when my joke about the zero fret just made me look stupid).

Nice work. That neck is not going anywhere, it's really tight already, and when you but that many bolts in...


EDIT: I really love the way the curve of the fingerboard makes it look bent.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh hell yea... 

Do it up!!! And then make me one!  

This is turning out great. Question, though... Why are there 5000 bolts for the neck?


----------



## flo (Aug 18, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> What made you decide on that many bolts? Is it heavy?





Waelstrum said:


> Wow, I haven't checked on this thread in ages (back when my joke about the zero fret just made me look stupid).
> 
> Nice work. That neck is not going anywhere, it's really tight already, and when you put that many bolts in...
> 
> ...





Konfyouzd said:


> Oh hell yea...
> 
> Do it up!!! And then make me one!
> 
> This is turning out great. Question, though... Why are there 5000 bolts for the neck?



Thanks to everyone! 
I took Ritter basses as an inspiration, and Jens says on his website that unsing many bolts gives you the best attack and sustain. It's my first bass, so I don't really know what I'm doing but I wanted to try this. Besides, I like the looks of the many bolts

The bass is going to be really light, about 3.8 Kilos I guess when it's finished.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2010)

ahh ok. i didn't know that.


----------



## metallidude3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow dude looks awesome cant wait to see it finished


----------



## flo (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## flo (Sep 9, 2010)

forgot to upload this pic:






I've made some process since this, the pickup cavities are routed, the body is oiled with some different nice oils and then finally finished with a coat of wax balm, it's smelling incredibly nice now 

Neck screws are in, then I've mounted the bridge and the strings, checked the playability, and I think it really has turned out well, it's playable, very little buzz from the frets so they don't even need to be dressed. And the acustic tone... I love it! The attack is fast, the sustain very even and long, it's pretty loud and balanced sounding. Now I'm curious what it will sound like with the pups in! 

I only hope that putting in the electronics and pickups will cure the neck-heavyness, otherwise I'll put some heavy metal into the electronics cavity.

Cheers!


----------



## SD83 (Sep 9, 2010)

More screws in this one neck pocket than in both of mine together  
Nice to hear it's sounding good.
I had the same problem with the neck-heavyness, the PUs definitly helped.


----------



## flo (Sep 10, 2010)

SD83 said:


> More screws in this one neck pocket than in both of mine together
> Nice to hear it's sounding good.
> I had the same problem with the neck-heavyness, the PUs definitly helped.




I'm going for the same pickups as you, Stefan, EMG 40 Hz (you're using those, right?). My original plan was to put Q-tuners in there, but the budget... I save around 160 this way. 
I'm gonna use a series/parallel/single coil miniswitch for each pickup, plus active three bands EQ.


----------



## SD83 (Sep 10, 2010)

flo said:


> I'm going for the same pickups as you, Stefan, EMG 40 Hz (you're using those, right?). My original plan was to put Q-tuners in there, but the budget... I save around 160 this way.
> I'm gonna use a series/parallel/single coil miniswitch for each pickup, plus active three bands EQ.


Right, looks like the exact same setup including the switch options, except I don't have the EQs (at the moment I feel tempted to try and solder my own small preamp, if I find a schematic for an EQ, who knows  ). Looking forward to the first sound samples  And more recent pics, with the finish and all


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 11, 2010)

flo, after seeing this body shape and the body shape of the guitar in your avatar, I totally know what kind of girls you go after!


----------



## flo (Sep 12, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> flo, after seeing this body shape and the body shape of the guitar in your avatar, I totally know what kind of girls you go after!



mmm... my girlfriend doesn't have a crack in the top or laminated neck, and she's got a smooth finish...


----------



## flo (Sep 13, 2010)

SD83 said:


> at the moment I feel tempted to try and solder my own small preamp, if I find a schematic for an EQ, who knows



that souds like a cool idea to me! 
And you where right, the balance is good now that the pups and knobs are there. The weight is 3.8 kilos (8.4 lbs).

My bass is almost finished by now, if only the EQ would decide to work have been soldering the whole day yesterday, but I can't find the mistake. 
Anyway, the passive sound I get from it is great, I'm happy! 

here are some new pics, all that's left to do is to make a cover for the electronics cavity and to resolder the EQ so it works


----------



## flo (Sep 13, 2010)

^I think that the finish idea comes visible in the pictures above quite well, it's first sanded, then brushed with a steelbrush and then oiled and waxed.


----------



## Schotter (Sep 13, 2010)

Mein Meister,

a very good job, i like the brushed finished...bad it doesn´t work for mine...
heavy-screw-bold-on-neck


----------



## flo (Sep 13, 2010)

Schotter said:


> Mein Meister,
> 
> a very good job, i like the brushed finished...bad it doesn´t work for mine...
> heavy-screw-bold-on-neck



Thanks! 
And thanks for the inspiration, it was your idea 
But don't be sad, we're gonna make an über-awesome finish on your axe as well, I'm already longing for the day to set it on fire


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 14, 2010)

flo said:


>



So are those pickups slanted? If so, I assume you did it for a bit more crispness on the low strings? I applaud that!  I keep feeling like all guitars/basses should be made that way, but almost no one does.


----------



## flo (Sep 14, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> So are those pickups slanted? If so, I assume you did it for a bit more crispness on the low strings? I applaud that!  I keep feeling like all guitars/basses should be made that way, but almost no one does.



Yep, they are slanted, again an idea I got from Ritter basses, and it makes sence, sounds better imo.

And what you say is true... when I put the electronics in, i felt that it's incredible guitars are not like that. Why do basses have three bands EQ and balence pots and guitars don't?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 15, 2010)

flo said:


> Yep, they are slanted, again an idea I got from Ritter basses, and it makes sence, sounds better imo.
> 
> And what you say is true... when I put the electronics in, i felt that it's incredible guitars are not like that. Why do basses have three bands EQ and balence pots and guitars don't?



Yeah, especially these days (at least on this forum) where the line between guitar and bass is pretty damn fuzzy. All these 8 strings people are getting are well into bass territory, so it would make sense. 
And same with body styles, use of wood, etc. Bassists have some seriously open minds compared to a lot of guitarists.


----------



## SD83 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> All these 8 strings people are getting are well into bass territory...


... and they are still a small minority. Out of about 60 or so guitarists I know/seen with their (local) bands, 3 have 7 string guitars. As for the bassists, I'd say more than half of them has 5 or 6 strings. Interestingly enough, I've seen 6 string basses for less than half the cost of a cheap 8 string guitar and the pickups (same brand, both active) for 6 string bass & 6 string guitar cost about the same... I honestly don't get the reason for that.
But hey... we need people like Flo to give those "6 strings are the only real guitars" (tele/strat/les paul/superstrat style body, mahagony/maple/swampash/ebony/rosewood) a big  and come up with something creative


----------



## flo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, especially these days (at least on this forum) where the line between guitar and bass is pretty damn fuzzy. All these 8 strings people are getting are well into bass territory, so it would make sense.
> And same with body styles, use of wood, etc. Bassists have some seriously open minds compared to a lot of guitarists.



That's true... nothing against all the vintage guys, I think an old Les Paul sounds and looks great, but today you would have so much posibilities to improve the guitar. A les paul isn't really ergonomic for example, and you could get more sounds from the pickups only by adding a push-pull. But that's not a true LP so people don't want it Honestly, I get maybe over 50% of my inspiration for _guitar_ building from basses, like body shape ideas etc. 
I moved from sixstring guitar to sevenstring, then to eightstring... and thought "mmm... could it be possible you want a bass?"



SD83 said:


> ... and they are still a small minority. Out of about 60 or so guitarists I know/seen with their (local) bands, 3 have 7 string guitars. As for the bassists, I'd say more than half of them has 5 or 6 strings. Interestingly enough, I've seen 6 string basses for less than half the cost of a cheap 8 string guitar and the pickups (same brand, both active) for 6 string bass & 6 string guitar cost about the same... I honestly don't get the reason for that.
> But hey... we need people like Flo to give those "6 strings are the only real guitars" (tele/strat/les paul/superstrat style body, mahagony/maple/swampash/ebony/rosewood) a big  and come up with something creative





Stefan, we should put our brains together and open a "progressive guitar workshop"

Thoman (the biggest german music store) offers a sixstring bass for 169&#8364; , fretted or frettless...try and find an eightstring guitar for that price for people to try out if they need the extra strings, no way.


----------

